# Easy Marinade



## Wilber (May 20, 2003)

Everyone knows the value of Italian dressing on grilled fish, but I can't just leave a good thing alone, soooo here's a new twist on a good idea. I cooked some Dolphin last night on the grill and it was "To Die For".

For the marinade combine,

2/3 cups Italian dressing
1/3 cup Catalina dressing
1 teaspoon ground ginger
1 table spoon blacken red fish seasoning
1 teaspoon garlic powder.

Soak the fishy in the mix for half an hour and grill away.


----------

